# Check out my new site guys!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

*Okay so i started at 6 pm eastern standard time today and ALMOST finished now at 12:01......oh well
Also check out my Quotes of the Month on the home page of my sites under the announcements!

here it is!

New site: Home (The BittersweetEmbrace of Art)

Home (TheAPBTBlessings)

Let me know on how you like it! And message me if you would like to talk or order! *


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

*Hello?** Anyone there?*


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Very cool. I think you may really be on to something with your mythical creatures. Great imagination I love thier stories. Keep it up. I could see that being a comic or cartoon.


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

them are some really good drawings..glad i looked at em


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol thank you, tell your friends please!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like you have a special talent there B.E.! Keep up the great work.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Looks like you have a special talent there B.E.! Keep up the great work.


Thanks! I am working on writing a story about a pit pup named Rascal


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They look great!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> They look great!


lol thanks! I finished Snoops pic i have gotta take a pic of it and show it to you


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Your artwork would make a cool cartoon show ~ I think so anyway


----------

